# Fall Turkey tags available September 14th



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just in case it slips anyone's mind, fall Turkey tags become available this Thursday, September 14, if your interested in getting one. They seem to sale out quickly sometimes so just thought I'd give a heads up.

Also don't forget, areas and boundaries have changed for the fall hunt.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I looked in the guidebook for the boundaries and it just says which units are open (northern, southeastern). Am I just supposed to go off of the map for the general season? Or is there a different reference?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

There are only very small areas that are open for the fall season.

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart?SP=Turkey&SE=Either Sex&TB=true


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I looked in the guidebook for the boundaries and it just says which units are open (northern, southeastern). Am I just supposed to go off of the map for the general season? Or is there a different reference?


As said above, the areas open for these tags are very small areas. This year there are Southern, southeastern, and northern tags, but they are only for the very small areas shown on the DWR maps.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

The open areas for hunting are probably 90% private. We have tried the fall hunt in the past, but all the turkeys were on private. Without permission, it is a tough hunt.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

For some reason turkey's are the only animal I haven't see in the wild since I moved to Utah. I figured I'd eventually see some while deer hunting.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

For the most part the fall turkey hunt is a joke. Many of the areas have no birds at all on them, or they are all private property. It is very difficult in most cases to even determine the open areas by reading the descriptions. I think the hunts are nothing more than an appeasement to some very vocal farmer or rancher that hates turkeys for whatever reason and the fish a games just set up a hunt to shut him up. 
Now that said, I am probably buyin a tag a going out after them.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> For the most part the fall turkey hunt is a joke. Many of the areas have no birds at all on them, or they are all private property. It is very difficult in most cases to even determine the open areas by reading the descriptions. I think the hunts are nothing more than an appeasement to some very vocal farmer or rancher that hates turkeys for whatever reason and the fish a games just set up a hunt to shut him up.
> Now that said, I am probably buyin a tag a going out after them.


This exactly! And I will also be buying a tag, even if it isn't the best $35 spent, it's a good excuse for a road trip.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

I bought a tag for the first time last year. Figured it would be a joke, but it's something to do while you're waiting for the ducks to show up. Looked over the areas, decided on one and went down blind one morning. Ended up finding all but 1 little flock on public lands. Shot a big tom road hunting, with zero effort, within the first half hour. That area isn't available to hunt this year, so I'm still deciding on if I should buy a tag or not, but my first experience on a fall hunt was awesome


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting the boundaries. That helped out a lot. I'll pick up a tag and see if I can bag my first turkey. I've blown my chances 4 years in a row on the general. Maybe the fall will be different.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Quick reminder...bump


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Quick reminder...bump


 They don't sell out in a day do they?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> They don't sell out in a day do they?


It seems the Northern tags usually do, the southern tags sold out first day the first year, but lasted a few last year.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

45 left in the northern and 395 left in the Southern...Southeastern is sold out already...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

plottrunner said:


> 45 left in the northern and 395 left in the Southern...Southeastern is sold out already...


 That's depressing. I can't get there for another 3 hours.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

This is the first time in 3-4 years I haven't purchased a fall turkey tag. I decided I had plenty of hunts lined up for this fall, and didn't want to push my luck. But the northern ones normally would sell out in under an hour it seemed.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like all the Northern region ones are sold out. Oh well, I've got my hands full with duck, upland and deer this fall. I did find it interesting on the boundaries that there's a little section up just east of Bountiful. I'm surprised to see it so close to the city and within a very popular hiking trail. I'm sure the hikers would love to see someone in full camo with a 12 gauge. I know I got some weird looks/passive aggressive complaints when I headed up Farmington Canyon for turkey one year.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Once I convinced the Walmart worker that turkey tags were available, I got one of the last 8 for the area I wanted to hunt. The guy behind me was upset because it took the worker 35 minutes to figure it all out and figure out how to pay for the tag. They sold out when it was his turn.


----------

